# Steering angle sensor



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

What would cause the steering angle to read a constant 0 degrees? 
I have been trying to reset it using obdeleven but all I get is a screen showing some words and a 0 value..
I assume the sensor is not plugged in or something..
Any ideas on how to get to it?

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

I wonder if you need to clean the sensor or need a new one. There is a guide on here about cleaning this sensor and will be trying it myself soon. Especially as I now have a cable and software that can calibrate the sensor, apparently.


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

I guess that's a possibility..
It could be so gunked up with dirt and dust that it's just showing 0
I have been trying to find a thread that shows how to get to the sensor.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=79132
http://public.fotki.com/martt/audi_tt/p ... iew=roll#9


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Steering sensor is behind cowl that covers column. Need to remove air bag and wheel to get to it. If set up correctly you should be able to see a yellow dot in a viewing window when steering straight ahead.

Esp is only unhappy if angle greater than 9 degrees iirc. I think mine is about 4 so haven't attempted to reset it.

Not sure it's a part you can disassemble but I know you need to get sensor about zero with dot in window and the adjust tracking to this, a good alignment centre will know this.


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

Took out the steering angle sensor cleaned what I could. 
Didn't look dirty at all.
Put it all back together and still the same.
Sensor always shows 0 degrees
Does it look like I need a new steering angle sensor or could it be faulty wiring?

The guy I bought it from said it was chipped with a stage 1 arp tune.
So not sure if something got cut in the process.
I also have another code for a faulty awd control module but I am thinking that's cause of the sensor


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

That's a bit gutting. Maybe you will be having to buy a new sensor. I might try and sort mine on the weekend. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

I got this on the way 
The part number is different 
But hear it's a revised part from the original.. so should work










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

davidalindsey said:


> I got this on the way
> The part number is different
> But hear it's a revised part from the original.. so should work
> 
> ...


That should get it working! My ESP works fine now since fixing the sensor so maybe your awd issue will be sorted now.


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

Well I got the new clock spring installed good news is it gets a reading
It's 0 when centered and values change upon turning the wheel

Bad news is I still have no esp
Shows control model faulty..
Any ideals on this one?


























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

It's probably worth resetting the steering angle sensor with vcds so the car has the correct base settings, my esp button wouldn't work and that solved it


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

I try to calibrate it and it pops up for a second then say control module disrupted

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

Doing the output test on OBDeleven 
I can hear the pump running and the clutch engaging disengaging.
But I have a hard time connecting to the unit it will randomly get disrupted and won't connect and does not see the control module
Till a few trys connecting again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Have you checked the earth strap and Haldex connector are ok?

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1406553&p=7518049

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1413065&p=7552873


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm not familiar with the diagnostic program your using but in vcds the steering angle calibration is in a different module to the haldex controller.

I still get intermittent fault codes for my haldex controller but reset the steering angle calibration in the abs module and my esp has worked properly since


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

The ground strap was completely gone
Fixed with a new wire
All I had was 18 gauge wire and crimp connectors
No change

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh and the steering angle sensor is in the brake module
Login security code
Basic settings 60
Shows values then says control module not responding
But no errors other than the haldex control module falty

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

So the all wheel drive is functional I put the car up on 4 jack stands put the car in first gear and all wheels spin.
I held the rear tire and it would stop and then buck to try and get back to moving...
So what's the deal?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## davidalindsey (Oct 31, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

